# Regrouper 2 boites mails



## Rollmops (21 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir à tous 


Comment faire pour regrouper mes 2 boites mail de 2 différents comptes, Orange et Gmail ?

J'ai 2 Ipads, j'y suis arrivé sur l'un et je n'y arrive pas sur l'autre.

Je ne me souviens pas comment j’avais fait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Novembre 2019)

Tu choisis "modifier" :



Puis tu coches "Boîtes" qui contiendra le contenu de toutes les autres :


----------



## Rollmops (21 Novembre 2019)

Merci ecatomb


----------

